# Coyote bullet performance



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Just a report on bullet performance. I happened upon a very dumb coyote yesterday AM and he stood there long enough for me to run a 140gn .277 Barnes TSX through him nearly stem to stern. The bullet went in the on side 2 or 3 ribs up from the back and came out just behind the ear on the off side. The exit wound is roughly the size of a quarter. I don't know for certain but I'm pretty sure I got a couple vertebre on the way through as well as a rib. He was 150yds away and impact velocity was 2750fps-2800FPS. The 270 isn't my normal coyote rifle, but it just happened to be close enough at the time. I'll be working on an 85gn TSX 243 load after the deer hunters are through using the shooting ranges.


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Horsager - I'll be powerfully interested in how the 85grn works for your .243!!! Be sure and post the results - This is the type of performance I want in a .243 bullet, but have never found the 'perfect' load, just came close. (I don't reload - just shoot a lot of factory ammo - have used a friends reloading equip. to put up a few diff. rounds, but they didn't deliver the performance I wanted)

Thanks for the post!

Good Hunting.


----------



## tubby (Aug 9, 2006)

I've got a 243 and have been curious about reloading too although I've never done it before. Recently, I began keeping the empty 243 shells should I ever start reloading. The shells are factory made by winchester and federal. Are these OK for reloading or should you buy brass in bulk?


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Federal and Winchester both make very good brass, no need to buy bulk. Matter of fact the brass you've kept from your rifle will be the most accurate because it is perfectly sized to your chamber now. During load development you'll want to stick with one brand or the other. After you get a load worked up try it in the other brand of brass and make sure it shoots the same, then you're set.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Actually I prefer either Federal or Winchester Brass for reloading. I use a couple different loads in my .243, and use one brand of brass for one load and a different brand of brass for a different load. I use 2 different weights of Nosler Ballistic Tips and just by looking at what brand of brass it is I know which load it is.

I too have thought about the Barnes TSX in my .243, but so far have kept to the 70gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips for Coyotes and the 95gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips for Whitetail Deer.

I too will await your report of the 85gr. Barnes TSX.

Thanks

Larry


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

After further review by the taxidermist who skinned the coyote from Sat AM there was a 2"-3" exit wound behind the off side ear, and no one could find an entrance wound. I'm not quite sure how that happens??? I didn't inspect the wound carfully when I picked up the coyote and the size of the exit wound must have been obscured by the fluffy hair. That is the truth on TSX bullet performance as best as I can tell it for now. Hopefully lots more bullet performance data to come!!


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

tubby said:


> I've got a 243 and have been curious about reloading too although I've never done it before. Recently, I began keeping the empty 243 shells should I ever start reloading. The shells are factory made by winchester and federal. Are these OK for reloading or should you buy brass in bulk?


Years ago I decided to start handloading because my only rifle was a 300 savage and ammo for it was kind of hard to find in my area. I ordered a LEE Aniversary reloading kit for something like $65 from midway and a lyman case trimmer. I didn't have a case tumbler at first but I got by with bore brushes to clean the inside of the necks and fine steel wool with some brass polish to do the outside of the cases (it's alot of work-buy a tumbler). I always planned on getting some RCBS equipment when I got older and had more money but my lee set has served me so well I can't see any reason to change anything. I also recomend the LEE dies because they come with a shell holder for the press and everything is finger adjustable. You'll have a ball with that 243. I set up a load for one of my buddies 243s with a 55gr. Nosler Ballistic tip and now I can't get him to leave that rifle at home on days that we planned on going rimfire hunting for ground squirrels.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

A bit more post-mortem on Mr. Coyote. I assumed the bullet entered near the back of the rib cage because there was some blood back there. That is not where I was aiming, I was shooting uphill and aiming low in the front chest area, I figured he must have turned as the bullet was on its way to him, he didn't. The bullet rose about 4" and I hit him right where the neck and head come together. I caught the back of the skull and 1st 2 vertebre in the neck. The result was the 2"-3" exit wound I reported earlier. I feel a bit foolish for having reported a stem-to-stern shot with small exit wound, I'll have to look at bit closer next time before reporting performance data. The good news is that I did hit fairly large bones at a reletively high impact velocity and didn't have a gaping exit wound.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

That yote is at the taxidermist, that's all that matters! I had a similar experiance one time on a deer. I whacked him at 358 yards and when I got to the deer I saw that his coat was covered in blood. I examined his chest to see where I hit him (it was a face on shot) but couldn't find a wound. When my hunting partner walked up and I told him that I couldn't find the entrance hole he asked me how many ears a deer should have. I looked at him like he was an idiot and told him that deer have two ears. He quickly snapped back that my deer only had one ear and a gapeing hole on the other side of his head where the other ear should be. Turns out I overestimated the range and put a 165gr. Interbond almost perfectly between his eyes and the blood on its side was just "overspray" from a severe head wound and not the exit wound. Adrenaline can be better than alcohol in some situations!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Let us know how the 85 grain TSX works. That would be a good antelope bullet too, i would imagine. My .243 shoots to the same point of impact at 200 yards with both the 55gr. ballistic tip and the 100 grain partition! Best of both worlds! If I alternate these loads the hole just gets getting bigger and more ragged at 100 yards. Same with the 40 gr BT and 60 grain partition in the 22-250! Wierd!
Still, the 85 gr. TSX might be a goodd for everything bullet.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the info Horsager i know that the guys that reload really appreciate it


----------

